# BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

Beim Checken meiner Mails bin ich über diesen Artikel gestoßen.

https://www.freenet.de/nachrichten/...in-alarmierendem-zustand_6615996_4702792.html

Anton Hofreiter von den Grünen hat sich auf diese Message, im Zusammenhang mit der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie gleich drauf gesetzt, was das für Angler bedeuten kann, dürfte klar sein. Hauptadressat der Probleme sind aber erstmal Pestizide, Landwirtschaft und Verbauung. 

Logisch, das ein grüner "Onkel" sich seinem Klientel widmet und schonungslos für die Umsetzung aller Maßnahmen einsetzt. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*Gewässerreport des BUND*

Anbei ein Link zum Gewässerreport des BUND 

Ich zitiere:





> 92 Prozent aller Flüsse und Seen in Deutschland sind in einem beklagenswerten Zustand. Das zeigt der BUND-Gewässerreport. Er nennt die Ursachen – von der Agrarindustrie über Begradigung und Vertiefung oder der Schifffahrt bis zum Bergbau – und erklärt, wie unsere Gewässer noch gerettet werden können. Dafür muss sich vor allem die Politik endlich bewegen!


 Quelle


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Mal schön Hirnlos Grünenbashing betrieben. Sonst erkenne ich in deinem Post keinen Inhalt.  Was soll das denn für Angler bedeuten? 

Die Maßnahmen, (wenn wir jetzt nach der WRRL gehen) würden sie umgesetzt ( weißt du überhaupt was das sein kann?) sind vornehmlich positiv für Angler. Renaturierungen und Entfernen von Flussverbauen. Ich sehe die Angler schon schlottern!

Vielleicht mal den Pavlovschen Grünen - Reflex ausschalten und mal ein bisschen nachdenken bevor man sowas postet.

e/ Ich gehe hierbei von aus, dass sich der BUND bei der Zahl und dem Zustand an dem WRRL Bericht anlehnt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie steht meines Wissens nach mit Natura2000 eng in Verbindung. Wird gern Argumentationstechnisch in einen Topf geworfen. Was, *wenn nicht DAS*, könnte mehr Relevanz für uns Angler haben? Beispielsweise:

https://www.bfn.de/themen/gewaesser-und-auenschutz/wasserrahmenrichtlinie-und-naturschutz.html

Und die Grünen mag ich per se nicht, eine Verbotspartei, die im eigenen Stall es mit der Moral nicht so hat, nach Außen aber die Spielregeln diktieren will.

Der gute Anton vergisst bei seinen Idealen halt gern, das es anderen Menschen dadurch an den Kragen geht. Und ich lasse den Artikel für sich sprechen. 

Hängt halt alles miteinander zusammen:

https://www.gfg-fortbildung.de/web/..._ver/Hessen/Rheingau/2014/14_rg-oet-vt_v3.pdf


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Ich bitte dich 5 Minuten Zeit auf Google zu investieren um dich über die WRRL schlau zu machen, woher diese kommt und womit diese im Zusammenhang steht (ein Tipp, nicht Natura 2000). Wenn du dann die Ziele mal gelesen und verstanden hast und dann noch der Meinung bist dass die WRRL für die Anglerschaft was negatives ist, dann können wir gerne nochmal reden.

Zu den Grünen äußer ich mich nicht weiter als dass ich auch nichts von den "schwarzen, braun (blauen), gelben" Onkels halte, aber durchaus differenzieren kann zwischen Pauschalablehnung und die Wertung von Einzelaussagen in einem bestimmten Kontext.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Ich habe dir 2 Links anbei zur Verfügung gestellt. Beides Mündet recht schnell für Angler in eine recht komplizierte Richtung. Du kannst es rechtlich, als Maßnahme, what ever trennen, nach Außen wird das anders Kommuniziert und umgesetzt.

Und was meine Meinung über "Grün" anbelangt. Waren die nicht auch Vorreiter für Wasserkraftwerke und Vogelschredderanlagen? Ich muss da nichts differenzieren, wenn Politiker für ihren Wahlkampf 5 Meter weit denken.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie steht meines Wissens nach mit Natura2000 eng in Verbindung. Wird gern Argumentationstechnisch in einen Topf geworfen. Was, *wenn nicht DAS*, könnte mehr Relevanz für uns Angler haben? Beispielsweise:
> 
> https://www.bfn.de/themen/gewaesser-und-auenschutz/wasserrahmenrichtlinie-und-naturschutz.html
> 
> ...



Wenn ich auch sonst nicht oft mit deiner Meinung konform bin.
 In diesem Fall aber, in allen Punkten: #6|good:


----------



## Leech (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Die Maßnahmen, (wenn wir jetzt nach der WRRL gehen) würden sie umgesetzt ( weißt du überhaupt was das sein kann?) sind vornehmlich positiv für Angler. Renaturierungen und Entfernen von Flussverbauen. Ich sehe die Angler schon schlottern!



Ich habe jetzt mal Angemakert in Grün wo du grds. recht hast.
Zumindest teilweise. Die Rückführung der Gewässer in einen naturnahen Zustand ist erstmal nicht negativ - aber auch nicht direkt positiv für den Angler.
Das was ich in rot angemakert habe - da liegst du wohl größtenteils falsch. Ich verlinke dazu mal die alte Pressemitteilung der AVN und einen Zeitungsartikel, der im Rahmen der Natura2000 Gespräche hochgekommen sind.
Das legt nahe, dass es nicht um "Pavlovsche Konsequenzen", sondern tiefe Einschnitte gehen würde.

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...en-sorgt-fuer-Aerger-Ist-Angeln-bald-verboten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wenn ich auch sonst nicht oft mit deiner Meinung konform bin.
> In diesem Fall aber, in allen Punkten: #6|good:



Wir müssen auch nicht bei allem einer Meinung sein, wir sind trotzdem auf einer Seite. Natura2000 trifft mich vor Ort nicht mal, aber keine 10 Kilometer weiter verliert ein Verein alle Gewässer, ist so richtig gearscht, weil Strukturschwach. Da hieß es auch "Wasserahmenrichtlinie", dann Natura2000 und schnell war der Ofen aus.


----------



## Leech (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir müssen auch nicht bei allem einer Meinung sein, wir sind trotzdem auf einer Seite. Natura2000 trifft mich vor Ort nicht mal, aber keine 10 Kilometer weiter verliert ein Verein alle Gewässer, ist so richtig gearscht, weil Strukturschwach. Da hieß es auch "Wasserahmenrichtlinie" und schnell war der Ofen aus.



Bei uns wäre halt einfach die Beanglung der gesamten Aller tot.
Über 2000 Mitglieder könnten mit einam Mal nur noch in einigen Seitenarmen und ein bis zwei Teichen angeln. Das wäre wohl der Exodus hier.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Die Zustandsberichte der WRRL werden von Natura2000 als Datengrundlage, z.B. des Fischbestandes genutzt.
WRRL betrifft fast alle Gewässer, während Natura2000 nur in den Schutzgebieten umgesetzt wird. Sie haben eine Schnittmenge, sind aber zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Ørret (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und ich lasse den Artikel für sich sprechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Nö tust du eben nicht, hast es ja gleich dein Kommentar mit reingepackt.....Fantastic Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Leech schrieb:


> Die Rückführung der Gewässer in einen naturnahen Zustand ist erstmal nicht negativ - aber auch nicht direkt positiv für den Angler.



|jump:
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Leech schrieb:


> Bei uns wäre halt einfach die Beanglung der gesamten Aller tot.
> Über 2000 Mitglieder könnten mit einam Mal nur noch in einigen Seitenarmen und ein bis zwei Teichen angeln. Das wäre wohl der Exodus hier.



Ist hier quasi schon passiert, die Jungs müssen jetzt auf unsere Seite der Elbe kommen, weil alles Schonungslos dort annektiert wurde. Genau das ist es nämlich. Und das Problem:

Wo ein Verein gut arbeitet, trifft es andere, sei es schon wegen Bevölkerungszahlen und Standing. Es wurde auch ewig von lockeren Regeln gesprochen. Aber eben nur dort, wo man bereitwillig war Natura 2000 nicht zu initiieren. Stattdessen hat man nen ganzes Gebiet vor der Tür anderer Einkassiert.

Wasserrahm, Natura, WAS AUCH IMMER, das Kind kann man einfach beim Namen nennen:

Verbotspolitik, Fördermittel eintreiben, EU-Kohle umsetzen.


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Wenn du aus den obigen Links nicht differenzieren kannst, dass WRRL und Natura 2000 nicht das selbe sind und lediglich bei der Erreichung gemeinsamer Ziele Synergien bilden können, dann ist ein Gespräch wirklich nutzlos und die Thomas Paranoia ist fest im Stammhirn verankert. 

Und @ Leech, auch für dich noch einmal: WRRL ≠ Natura 2000.

Über die diskutiere ich hier gar nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Ørret schrieb:


> Nö tust du eben nicht, hast es ja gleich dein Kommentar mit reingepackt.....Fantastic Finkbeiner



Man gut, das ich aber kein Admin und Journalist bin. 



> Die Zustandsberichte der WRRL werden von Natura2000 als Datengrundlage, z.B. des Fischbestandes genutzt.
> WRRL betrifft fast alle Gewässer, während Natura2000 nur in den Schutzgebieten umgesetzt wird. Sie haben eine Schnittmenge, sind aber zwei paar Schuhe.



Zwei Paar Schuhe, die unterschiedlich Groß sind, Angler sich aber am Ende des Tages anziehen dürfen.


----------



## Leech (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> |jump:
> Man lernt nie aus.



Naja. Ich kann mit sauberem Wasser angeln und ohne sauberes Wasser angeln. Das eine mal naturnaher, das andere mal naturferner. Insofern ändert es nichts an der Möglichkeit des Angeln-Gehens an sich.
Darauf war die Aussage bezogen.


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Irgendwie kommts bei dir nicht an, diese Diskussion ist somit keine wenn alles der persönlichen Doktrin untergeordnet wird und "passend" interpretiert wird inkl. Negierung und Weigerung simple Fakten anzuerkennen. Ich bin somit raus. 

Anti-Intellektualismus und Scharfmacherei par Excellence.

@Leech

Die Hauptbemängelung der WRRL ist nicht der chemisch schlechte Zustand der Gewässer, dieser Verbessert sich sogar kontinuierlich. Die Bemängelung ist Größtenteils die Unnatürlichkeit des Gewässers und oftmals Eutrophierungen (Landwirtschaft, wer wohnt in Niedersachsen und freut sich über feinstes Nitratgrundwasser?)

Ganz simpel ökologisch ausgedrückt am Beispiel eines kleineren Flusses. Wo vermutest du mehr Fische, im Kanal oder im natürlich mäandrierenden Fluss? (Sprichtwort Diversität, Lebensräume). Kommt zwar nicht bei allen Gewässertypen hin, aber bei den meisten.


----------



## Leech (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ganz simpel ökologisch ausgedrückt am Beispiel eines kleineren Flusses. Wo vermutest du mehr Fische, im Kanal oder im natürlich mäandrierenden Fluss? (Sprichtwort Diversität, Lebensräume). Kommt zwar nicht bei allen Gewässertypen hin, aber bei den meisten.



Die Diversität der Lebewesen nimmt tendenziell zu, während die Gesamt-Biomasse sinkt. Wenn mans ganz genau ökologisch angehen will.


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Ohne jetzt die Änderung des Eutrophie-Zustandes anzunehmen, wie kommst du denn auf diese Schlussfolgerung?


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Leech schrieb:


> Die Diversität der Lebewesen nimmt tendenziell zu, während die Gesamt-Biomasse sinkt. Wenn mans ganz genau ökologisch angehen will.



Die Gesamt-Biomasse nimmt in der Regel zu, da der Lebensraum größer und besser mit dem Ufer vernetzt ist.


----------



## Leech (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Ja, ne. Hier habt Recht.
Ich habe reines "Saubermachen" des Wassers in Kläranlagen mit echter Renaturierung verdreht.
Über die Renaturierung kommt ja auch wieder der gesamte "Müll" der Natur in den Fluss und tauscht den unnatürlichen Nährstoffzufluss durch menschliche Abwässer zumindest teilweise gegen natürliche Eintragungen aus.
|wavey:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässerreport des BUND*

Und vor allem kann die Wasserwelt nur noch gerettet werden, wenn man dem BUND möglichst viel Geld spendet. Ganz, ganz wichtig!


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässerreport des BUND*

Und, es kommt auch janz darauf an von welcher Seite man die Sache sieht. |kopfkrat 
https://www.rbb24.de/panorama/beitrag/2018/05/badegewaesser-brandenburg-qualitaet.html

Hey, und sogar mit EU-Prädikat.|bigeyes
Aber vielleicht gehört ja Brandenburg auch zu den privilegierten 8% oder so, und Badetümpel zählen nicht bei den Verteidigern des grünen Glaubens.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ganz simpel ökologisch ausgedrückt am Beispiel eines kleineren Flusses. Wo vermutest du mehr Fische, im Kanal oder im natürlich mäandrierenden Fluss? (Sprichtwort Diversität, Lebensräume). Kommt zwar nicht bei allen Gewässertypen hin, aber bei den meisten.



Höhere Bio-Diversität bedeutet meist eine geringere Anzahl an anglerisch interessanten Fischen!

Richtig ist die Feststellung, dass wir im ländlichen Raum ein Problem in Gewässern mit Belastungen durch die Landwirtschaft haben. Auch unstrittig ist, dass wir ein Problem mit den Gewässerstrukturen haben. Das ist aber alles nichts neues. 

Geht es um die reine Reproduktionskraft eines Gewässers, ist ein Nährstoffeintrag zumeist von Vorteil. Die Reproduktionsrate verbessert sich auch, wenn man die Gewässerstruktur verbessert. Aus anglerischer Sicht wäre vermutlich eine bessere Gewässerstruktur + ungebrochenem Nährstoffeintrag der Landwirtschaft das beste Ergebnis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gewässerreport des BUND*

@Schlotterschätt: es kommt immer darauf an um was es geht.

Ein Gewässer kann ein Badegewässer sein, dann sind wenig Keime enthält und keine Belastung in entsprechender Dosierung.

Dabei kann sich aber die dauerhafte Einwirkung der Stoffe auf die Ökologie der Gewässer bereits auswirken und wenn Menschen darin schwimmen bleibt es ohne Folgen.

Ich denke aber wir sollten die beiden Fäden zu dem Thema zusammenführen, daher werde ich mal bitten diese zusammenzufügen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wenn du aus den obigen Links nicht differenzieren kannst, dass WRRL und Natura 2000 nicht das selbe sind und lediglich bei der Erreichung gemeinsamer Ziele Synergien bilden können, dann ist ein Gespräch wirklich nutzlos und die Thomas Paranoia ist fest im Stammhirn verankert.
> 
> Und @ Leech, auch für dich noch einmal: WRRL ≠ Natura 2000.
> 
> Über die diskutiere ich hier gar nicht.




Richtig!
WRRL ist nicht Natura2000!


Die WRRL hat bei uns dazu geführt, dass Flussstrecken für Fische durchläßiger geworden sind (eine der Forderungen der WRRL), d.h. konkret wurden schon mehrere Kraftwerkzulassungen mit der RL verhindert, bestehende Kraftwerke haben eine Durchläßigkeit bekommen.
Mit der Argumentation der WRRL sind wir gerade dran, Schutzzonen am Ufer gegen landwirtschaftl. Nutzung zu erkämpfen, denn was an Fischsterben in den letzten Jahren -egal ob beweisbar oder nicht- auf extensive landw. Nutzung bis ans Wasser zurückzuführen war, muss ein Ende haben.

Die Renaturalisierung (WRRL Maßnahme) der Isar in enger Einbeziehung und Beteiligung der Angelvereine hat den Anglern viel geholfen: Der letzte Artikel über die Angler  diesbezüglich war in den letzte Tagen erst in der SZ auch hinsichtlich Wiederansiedlung von Huchen, Äschenpopulation usw.. Die Vereine haben rein aus Sicht des Hobbys Angeln argumentiert und sich immer in den Verfahren, Baumaßnahmen, Umsetzungsgruppen, Öffentlichkeitsterminen als Angler präsentiert ("Fliegenfischer" kommen immer gut an); die Angler haben stark an Image gewonnen, was sich in positiven Äußerungen auf breiter Basis der Gesellshaft wiederspiegelt und auch starken Zuwachs in den Vereinen ausgelöst hat.


In der WRRL wieder Nachteile für Angler zu suchen, sei es aus ideologischen Gründen oder aber nur aus mangelndem Hintergrundwissen und fehlendem Faktenwissen, überschreitet die Grenze zur Paranoia.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

https://www.gfg-fortbildung.de/web/..._ver/Hessen/Rheingau/2014/14_rg-oet-vt_v3.pdf


|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Die WRRL als Grundlage für Natura2000 zu sehen ist wie Cannabis als Einstiegsdroge zu verteufeln.

Klar, viele die auf Heroin hängen bleiben haben vorher gekifft. Und noch mehr haben sogar geraucht. Die meisten haben vorher Bier getrunken! Und eigentlich haben alle vorher Zucker konsumiert!!! Verbietet das Mistzeug!
:vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> https://www.gfg-fortbildung.de/web/..._ver/Hessen/Rheingau/2014/14_rg-oet-vt_v3.pdf
> 
> 
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes






 Wo steht da, dass WRRL Natura2000 ist?
Im Gegenteil, deine verlinkte Quelle zeigt doch deutlich:

 Es gibt Schnittstellen der Maßnahmen, sind aber *getrennte *Maßnahmen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*

Und werden politisch miteinander verbunden, unabhängig davon, das es zwei verschiedene Dinge sind. Und wenn das Schule macht, dann wird man die Konsequenzen spüren, denn:

Naturnahe Lebensräume, die intakte Gewässer/Flora/Fauna abbilden sind sofort das Ziel für Schutzzonen und Natura2000. Du kannst das Isoliert auseinander pflücken, es wird aber genauso gemacht.

Denn genau das was aus der WWRL geschaffen wird, ist der Grund und Boden, den BUND, NABU und Co. wollen. Wir bauen ihnen die Spielplatz und haben das Nachsehen. 

Was meinst du denn, warum dieses Dokument, was du einfach nicht widerlegen kannst, so existiert und als Grundlage genutzt wird? Du kannst es sauber auf den Millimeter trennen, am Ende wird es aber immer im Zusammenhang stehen, weil die Vergabe von Schutzzonen auch unter solchen Kriterien geschieht.


----------



## Flymen (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Und was meine Meinung über "Grün" anbelangt. Waren die nicht auch Vorreiter für Wasserkraftwerke und Vogelschredderanlagen? ...



Die meisten Wasserkraftwerke in Deutschland waren schon gebaut, bevor die grünen Urväter in der APO ihre Steine schmissen, also lange vor der Gründung der Partei. |rolleyes

Liste von Wasserkraftwerken in Deutschland


----------



## ralle (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Wie gewünscht, wurden diese beiden Themen zusammengeführt.

BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand

Gewässerreport des BUND

= BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

https://www.hans-josef-fell.de/cont...ainmenu-71/507-wasserkraft-ist-gruene-energie

http://www.gruene.ch/gruene/de/posi...ienmitteilungen/atomausstieg_wasserkraft.html

Ich muss jetzt aber nicht lange suchen, die Grünen sind ausgesprochene Fans der Wasserkraft. Von Fischen und Nachteilen selten, bis keine Worte.

Und der Trend, immer mehr solcher Anlagen zu erschließen, ist ja nun wirklich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Die Schutzgebiete im Rahmen von Natura 2000 sind bereits definiert. Es geht derzeit um die "rechtliche Sicherung". 
Kannst Du vielleicht mal an einem konkreten Beispiel darlegen, wie sich die WRRL konkret negativ auswirkt. Habe die Präsentation angeschaut, es erschließt sich mir aber nicht. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

https://www.bfn.de/themen/gewaesser...schutz/flussauen-als-natura-2000-gebiete.html

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, beginnt das Thema genau hier. Die Punkte 1 bis 6 zeigen auf, wie beide Dinge verschmelzen und verknüpft werden.

Die Verteilung der Gebiete und das rechtliche Absichern laufen ja bereits und genau dort wird mit diesen Argumentationen gearbeitet.







!! Bitte Copyright beachten --- Ich habe es mal entfernt !!

Wenn einen Link einsetzen. edit by ralle




Eine Flussaue, die genau in dieses Schema fiel, ab nächstes Jahr Natura2000 Gebiet ist und entsprechend tabu. Auch hier war die WRRL Thema. 

Da Natura2000 ja erst akut anrollt und vieles noch verhandelt, kommt da sicher noch einiges. Der Besche Bereich ist weg, nix mehr Angeln. Und das ist erst der Anfang.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Ganz einfach dargestellt:
Ein Fluss schert sich einen "Dreck" (um den es ja geht auch) darum, ob er durch eine landwirtschaftlich genutzte Fläche, durch eine Stadt oder ein Naturschutzgebiet, ein Natura2000 Gebiet fließt oder nicht.
Wenn nun der Fluß im Rahmen von WRRL renaturalisiert werden soll, "saniert" werden soll, "entdreckt" werden soll, oder für Fische durchlässig gemacht werden soll, muss entschieden werden, wer für die Maßnahmen zuständig ist, Verantwortlichkeit für Umsetzung und zuständig auch für Fördermittel.
So und das ist zu prüfen, denn wenn die Isar durch München fließt, zahlen dafür andere als im Natura2000 Gebiet, denn dort sollen (müssen) die Wasserrichtlinien auch umgesetzt werden.
*Und das ist die Schnittmenge, die deine (@FF) Quelle darlegt*


Sorry aber jetzt ja politisches Interesse womöglich gegen Angler herauszukonstruieren, das ist schon Paranoia.


Du (@FF) hast dich nie in Wirklichkeit damit beschäftigen müssen, dir fehlen Fakten und Hintergrundwissen und die Erfahrung, wie die Realität aussieht, nämlich dass sich die Landespolitik (mit angeschlossenen Ämtern) aus der Verantwortung (natur2000) herausholen will und den "Dritten" (Kommunen und sonstig auch privatwirtschaftliche Träger) zuschustern will.


----------



## Flymen (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt aber nicht lange suchen, die Grünen sind ausgesprochene Fans der Wasserkraft. Von Fischen und Nachteilen selten, bis keine Worte.



Oben hast Du noch gemeint, sie seien die Vorreiter der Wasserkraft. Das habe ich zu widerlegen versucht.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt aber nicht lange suchen, die Grünen sind ausgesprochene Fans der Wasserkraft. Von Fischen und Nachteilen selten, bis keine Worte.
> 
> Und der Trend, immer mehr solcher Anlagen zu erschließen, ist ja nun wirklich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



 Ca. 7% der deutschen Wasserkraftwerke sind in den letzten 18 Jahren errichtet worden (13 von 186), das ist ein Trend?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach dargestellt:
> Ein Fluss schert sich einen "Dreck" (um den es ja geht auch) darum, ob er durch eine landwirtschaftlich genutzte Fläche, durch eine Stadt oder ein Naturschutzgebiet, ein Natura2000 Gebiet fließt oder nicht.
> Wenn nun der Fluß im Rahmen von WRRL renaturalisiert werden soll, "saniert" werden soll, "entdreckt" werden soll, oder für Fische durchlässig gemacht werden soll, muss entschieden werden, wer für die Maßnahmen zuständig ist, Verantwortlichkeit für Umsetzung und zuständig auch für Fördermittel.
> So und das ist zu prüfen, denn wenn die Isar durch München fließt, zahlen dafür andere als im Natura2000 Gebiet, denn dort sollen (müssen) die Wasserrichtlinien auch umgesetzt werden.
> ...



Keine Paranoia und jeder Fleck, der von Anglern bewirtschaftet wurde und als Erhaltenswert gilt, wird sich unter den Nagel gerissen. Ich habe dir sogar ne Karte hingelegt, da interessierte es auch niemanden, ob die Elbe kahlschlag macht oder nicht. Da ist ein Dorf keine 500 Meter von der Elbe weg, die Leute dürfen jetzt trotzdem 8 Kilometer drum herum fahren und von der anderen Seite aus Angeln. 

Klar, mir fehlen die Fakten, das kannst du den Leuten hier mal so verkaufen wollen. Hier wird an Flächen mit allen Argumentationen geschachert, was das Zeug hält und andere haben das Nachsehen, da helfen dir deine Beispiele auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Ralle!

Das Bild steht zur freien Verfügung und ist genau vor meiner Tür....... (von uns angefertigt)


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Hi!
Leider ist diese Liste total unvollständig; Kleinkraftwerke tauchen dort garnicht auf. Davon gibt es Tausende.. .

Ansonsten halt die übliche Paranoia... .

Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



Flymen schrieb:


> Oben hast Du noch gemeint, sie seien die Vorreiter der Wasserkraft. Das habe ich zu widerlegen versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca. 7% der deutschen Wasserkraftwerke sind in den letzten 18 Jahren errichtet worden (13 von 186), das ist ein Trend?



Der Verband sieht den Fortbestand der Wasserkraft ungewiss


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Leider ist diese Liste total unvollständig; Kleinkraftwerke tauchen dort garnicht auf. Davon gibt es Tausende.. .
> 
> Ansonsten halt die übliche Paranoia... .
> ...



Er hat auch nicht ganz Unrecht, dem "Bündnis" das ganze Anzulasten ist vielleicht ein Stückweit zuviel, da habe alle Parteien ihre Finger drin.

Trotzdem mag ich diesen Verein nicht. :vik:


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

FFas mag aber auch deinen persöhnlichen Lebensumständen gaschuldet sein: Während Du scheinbar in halbwegs intakter Umwelt lebst, sieht das bei mir ganz anders aus.
Hier wurden gerade wieder tausende Tonnen Gülle aus den Niedelnden auf niederrheinischen Feldern verklappt.
Wenn ich auch nur in die Nähe von Fisch gelangen möchte, muß ich min. 100km einfache Strecke fahren.
Will ich den Fisch gar essen, werden es min. 250km.... .
Hier ist ALLES kaputt und verseucht!
Könnte mir ja, da ich keine Kinder habe und mir ab und an mal nen Angelurlaub erlauben kann, egal sein..... isses aber nicht - ich leide regelrecht wenn ich diese Verwüstung (selten hat dieser Begriff so gut gepasst..) um mich herum sehe.
Es wird Ganz dringend Zeit etwas zu unternehmen... .
Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> FFas mag aber auch deinen persöhnlichen Lebensumständen gaschuldet sein: Während Du scheinbar in halbwegs intakter Umwelt lebst, sieht das bei mir ganz anders aus.
> Hier wurden gerade wieder tausende Tonnen Gülle aus den Niedelnden auf niederrheinischen Feldern verklappt.
> Wenn ich auch nur in die Nähe von Fisch gelangen möchte, muß ich min. 100km einfache Strecke fahren.
> Will ich den Fisch gar essen, werden es min. 250km.... .
> ...



Haben sie bei dir den Rhein abgelassen?

Ich habe vor ca 13 Jahren ein paar Kilometer Stromauf noch gut gefangen.


----------



## gründler (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Wie der Fisch ist nicht genießbar???

Erst in 250km???

Wenn der Fisch so schwer belastet ist,dann sollten Ämter doch  einen Verzehrsstopp einführen oder wie ist das möglich???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> FFas mag aber auch deinen persöhnlichen Lebensumständen gaschuldet sein: Während Du scheinbar in halbwegs intakter Umwelt lebst, sieht das bei mir ganz anders aus.
> Hier wurden gerade wieder tausende Tonnen Gülle aus den Niedelnden auf niederrheinischen Feldern verklappt.
> Wenn ich auch nur in die Nähe von Fisch gelangen möchte, muß ich min. 100km einfache Strecke fahren.
> Will ich den Fisch gar essen, werden es min. 250km.... .
> ...



Diese Probleme haben wir doch auch. Das Gewässer, was ich dir im Rotfedern-Thread kurz beschrieb, ist nämlich ein solches, das Umgekippt ist, weil es zum Verladen der Gülle und Abwässer verwendet wurde. Das aber schon gefühlt vor 20 Jahren. Vorher war es ne Art Steinbruch ( heißt auch heute noch Hartsteinwerke), dann ne Gühlekuhle.

Irgendwann hat es dann Peng gemacht und alles kippte einmal um. Das Ding war so gesehen aber nie als Lebensraum gedacht. Ich bin auch nicht gegen Naturschutz, Tierschutz, Umweltschutz, ich habe eine sehr große Empathie, wenn es um den Erhalt der Natur geht.

Nur hört der Spaß bei Fremdbestimmung und hanebüchen Regelungen auf, die halt von bestimmten Klientels kommen. Natura2000 ist doch nur ein Teil dessen. Und auch das ist nicht verkehrt, nur muss man den kleinen Mann doch nicht aussperren, wenn die Probleme eine ganz andere Ursache haben.

Bei uns wollte man einen erhaltenswerten Schilfgürtel mit schützenswerten Vogelarten scheinbar vor der Bevölkerung sichern. Die EU hat das feinsäuberlich ausgearbeitet. Hier hast du das Bild vom Schilfgürtel:







Kein Witz, das wurde so erstmal erhoben und in Erwägung gezogen und musste erst durchgekaut, belegt und erklärt werden, bis die "politische Riege" das in den Kopf bekam. Es war direkt am Hafen, die Spundwände. Vogelschutz.

Und genau hier hört meine Empathie auf. Fremdbestimmung, wie sie im Buche steht, ohne Gnade. Und daher glaube ich auch nicht, das diese Trennlinien zwischen Natura2000 und WRRL gezogen werden, sie werden verknüpft. Das Spielchen läuft so, war es denn je anders?!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

#c    wer was nicht verstehen will oder kann, wird es nie, Gründe dazu periphär   #d



ist zwar eher singuläre zu betrachten, tangiert aber inzwischen einige Threads


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



Testudo schrieb:


> Haben sie bei dir den Rhein abgelassen?
> 
> Ich habe vor ca 13 Jahren ein paar Kilometer Stromauf noch gut gefangen.




Es ist in den letzten Jahren hier allgemein drastisch rückläufig mit den Fängen... .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> #c    wer was nicht verstehen will oder kann, wird es nie, Gründe dazu periphär   #d
> 
> 
> 
> ist zwar eher singuläre zu betrachten, tangiert aber inzwischen einige Threads




Das mag für dich so sein, ich lasse mich aber weder im Denken, noch Ausführen von Gedanken einschränken. Ich habe genügend Beispiele hervor gebracht, manches richtig, manches falsch. Kein Problem.

Du wirst es akzeptieren müssen. Ich werde aber nicht versuchen, andere Leute zu denunzieren und abzuwerten, nur weil die Schnittmenge nicht passt. Du kannst gerne Vorträge halten, was du weißt, belächelst, was andere nicht Können, das ist die leichteste Kunst auf Erden seit eh und je. 

Greif die Argumente und das Thema auf oder lass es, andere bekommen es schließlich auch hin. #6


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie der Fisch ist nicht genießbar???
> 
> Erst in 250km???
> 
> Wenn der Fisch so schwer belastet ist,dann sollten Ämter doch  einen Verzehrsstopp einführen oder wie ist das möglich???



Die Fische schmecken hier so, wie die Luft riecht... .
Und seit wann kümmern sich die Ämter um die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung?
Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich 7(!) Großkraftwerke.
Diese Dinger allein töten, je nach Berechnung, 4-12000 Menschen im Jahr - da machen die Behörden schlicht nichts.. .
Fische aus dem Rhein werden hier ausschließlich von Osteuropäern gegessen. Vermutlich auch nur weil sie es nicht besser wissen.. . Das meine ich jetzt nicht diskriminierend, aber die scheinen da eine sehr lockere Haltung zu ihrer Gesundheit zu haben.
Die Fische aus dem Rhein schmecken schon übel, aber ich kenne Baggerseen, da riechen die Fische schon beim Ausnehmen nach der daneben liegenden Müllverbrennung.. .
Oder haben den Geruch von Gülle.. .
Kann man natürlich alles verharmlosen oder ins Lächerliche ziehen... .
Petri#h


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

@FF
Du bewegst dich argumentativ auf dünnem Eis, da die WRRL und selbst Natura2000 an sich keine Angelverbote fordern und deshalb keine richtige Angriffsfläche bieten. Die allgemeine Forderung nach Angelverboten ist eine deutsche und im Besonderen niedersächsische Extrawurst, die über den gesetzlichen Rahmen von Natura2000 hinausreicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Das mag ja sein, aber es werden doch Angler/Bevölkerung indirekt ausgeschlossen. Ich darf jetzt nicht mehr auf der anderen Seite der Elbe meinen Futterkorb versenken. Kein Angelverbot? Nö, ein generelles. Warum darf ich dann nicht dort Fischen? In Sachsen-Anhalt, nicht Niedersachsen.

Die Trennung beider Dinge habe ich schon verstanden, aber mein Vertrauen besteht halt nicht mehr, das wurde endgültig verbraucht. 

Und dann nochmals zur Nachfrage:

Haben Nabu und CO. kein Interesse an Schutzgebieten die aus renaturierten Gebieten hervorgegangen sind/ hervorgehen werden und werden diese Bereiche nicht in Zukunft für Erweiterungen von Natura2000 oder einem neuen Kindchen genutzt?

Ich nehme niemandem ab, das solche Gedankenspiele seitens der Initiatoren und anderen Nutznießern nicht stattfinden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

AMEN.


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommts bei dir nicht an, diese Diskussion ist somit keine wenn alles der persönlichen Doktrin untergeordnet wird und "passend" interpretiert wird inkl. Negierung und Weigerung simple Fakten anzuerkennen. Ich bin somit raus.
> 
> Anti-Intellektualismus und Scharfmacherei par Excellence.
> 
> ...




Auf Seite 2 schon erkannt. Deswegen diskutiere ich eigentlich nicht mehr im Internet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Schade, das ein interessantes Thema so ad absurdum geführt wird. 

Über Tatsachen kann man diskutieren, über die Gefühle, die diese bei jemandem auslösen auch, aber es führt zu nichts. Daher fände  ich es gut, wenn man Themen sachlich betrachtet.


----------



## KaroFisch (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Ich habe zwar den gesamten Thread gelesen, aber mich nicht in die Links vertieft. Zu den umstrittenen Differenzierungen will ich mich also nich äussern. 
Ich sehe aber wiederholt den Unterschied zwischen einem Teil der Menschheit, die meint Politik müsste für ihre persönlichen Interessen agieren, und einen anderen Teil der das Allgemeinwohl als wichtiger ansieht als die Eingeninteressen. Ich oute mich mal als linksversiffte Zecke und gebe zu es wäre mir lieber in 40 Jahren an gesunden Gewässern spazieren zu gehen als in überlasteten, kanalisierten Gewässern zu angeln.
Ohne Einschränkungen wird sich nichts ändern. Und wenn sich nichts ändert schafft sich die Menschheit ab.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Für mich ist es der Unterschied, ob wir in 40 Jahren an renaturierten Gewässern angeln oder nur spazieren gehen.
Die Verbote sind das verhandelbare Teil am Gesamtkonzept und der Naturschutz darüber raus kommt, egal wie sehr sich manche dagegen in den Wind stellen. Die Möglichkeit anstelle von renaturierten Gewässern mit Einschränkung den Jetzt-zustand ohne Renaturierungen und Einschränkungen zu belassen, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Welches Ziel möchte man denn erreichen? 

Vor- oder nacheiszeitlich?
Ohne jeglichen menschlichen Einfluß?
Wenn mit Einfluß, dann Zustand bevor die Kirche Fisch als Nichtfleisch deklariert hat oder doch irgendwann danach?

Stellt sich somit bereits die zeitlich einzuordnende Frage, was ist der Status natürlich und eventuell im Anschluß was denn dann naturnah? Erst dann kann man einen "beklagenswerten Zustand" überhaupt " definieren!

Ist der Mensch nicht selbst bereits Natur?

Da die Gattung Mensch seit ihrem Erscheinen in Europa als Teil des Systemes galt, kann man sie eigentlich nur aus dem System entfernen, wenn man keinen Einfluß wünscht und wohl "natürlich" oder "nicht beklagenswert" meint!


----------



## KaroFisch (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Was ist deine Idealvorstellung?
Es geht eben darum den Menschen langfristig nicht aus dem System zu entfernen. Und mit Langfristig meine ich 100+ Jahre...was eigentlich kurzfristig ist wenn man kein Egoist ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Welches Ziel möchte man denn erreichen?
> 
> Vor- oder nacheiszeitlich?
> Ohne jeglichen menschlichen Einfluß?
> Wenn mit Einfluß, dann Zustand bevor die Kirche Fisch als Nichtfleisch deklariert hat oder doch irgendwann danach?



Es gibt keinen Stichtag für den Gewässerzustand und das mit Vor/Nacheiszeitlich ist eine Phantasie aus dem AB. Manche Gewässer hatten vor 30 Jahren noch einen guten Zustand, manche seit 300 nicht mehr. Das ist vollkommen egal.
Man erarbeitet einen belastbaren Referenzzustand, wie das Gewässer ohne menschliche Einflüsse wäre (Sehr guter Zustand) und versucht möglichst nahe, aber mit erlaubten Abweichungen da ran zu kommen (Guter Zustand). Wo das ohne riesigen Aufwand gar nicht möglich ist, versucht man ein gutes ökologisches Potential zu definieren und erreichen.


----------



## schomi (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: BUND sieht 90% der Gewässer in schlechtem Zustand-Gewässerreport des BUND*

Ich denke, dass der BUND den Menschen sagen will, dass es besser wäre der BUND kümmert sich um die Gewässer.
Es sind schon Gewässer an Umweltvereinen -Verbände verpachtet worden    (Hegegemeinschaften blieben außen vor) weil diese die Hegepflicht mit machen können.
http://www.szlz.de/region/rinteln_a...t-naturschutz-rechtmaessig-_arid,2456707.html


----------

